# [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse



## BK_90 (5. September 2011)

*[User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Inhaltsverzeichnis:

Einleitung
Technische Daten - Preisvergleich
Verpackung - Lieferumfang
Außenansicht
Innenansicht
Verarbeitung
Einbau der Hardware
Temperaturen
Fazit
Einleitung


Auf der Suche nach einem HTPC-Gehäuse, in welches ein ATX-Mainboard eingebaut werden kann, bin ich auf das Lian Li PC-C60 gestoßen.

Die Auswahl in diesem Produktbereich ist nicht sehr groß. Außer dem Lian Li Gehäuse gibt es kaum Gehäuse mit guter Be- und Entlüftung, welche für ein Gamer-System notwendig ist. 

Ich möchte mich hier auch bei Caseking für die schnelle Lieferung meiner Bestellung bedanken. ​ ​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Technische Daten - Preisvergleich


Das Lian Li PC-C60 besticht durch zahlreiche Features. Das Gehäuse besitzt zwei USB 3.0 Frontanschlüsse die durch einen internen Header angeschlossen werden. Des Weiteren können bis zu vier 140mm Lüfter eingebaut werden, was in dieser Produktkategorie eine Seltenheit ist.

Die weiteren technischen Daten lauten wie folgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das Lian Li PC-C60 in Schwarz wird zur Zeit ab ca. 165€ verkauft. Für die silberne Variante werden Preis ab ca. 170€ verlangt.

Preisvergleich 
​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​Verpackung - Lieferumfang
Das Gehäuse wird in einer für Lian Li typischen Verpackung geliefert. Auf der Vorderseite ist das Gehäuse abgebildet und es sind die herausragenden Eigenschaften dargestellt. Auf der Seite werden die Technischen Daten aufgeführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Gehäuse wird durch zwei flexible Schaumstoff-Puffer vor Beschädigungen geschützt. Durch die Flexibilität lässt sich das Gehäuse gut aus dem Karton entnehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Zum Lieferumfang gehört:



Lian Li PC-C60 Gehäuse
alle benötigten Schrauben zur Befestigung von Festplatten/ODD/Netzteil
USB 3.0 auf USB 2.0 Adapter
Gehäuse-Speaker
mehrsprachige, bebilderte Bedinungsanleitung
Lian Li Zubehörübersicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Außenansicht
Das Lian Li PC-C60 ist, wie die meisten Gehäuse des Herstellers, ein sehr schlicht gehaltenes Aluminiumgehäuse. An der Front erkennt man, dass Lian Li direkt eine Laufwerksblende für das optische Laufwerk mitgeliefert hat, wodurch die Front nicht durch sichtbares Plastik "verschandelt" wird.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Frontanschlüsse sowie der Power- und Reset-Button sind rechts unten, direkt unter den 5,25"-Schächten angesiedelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf der Oberseite erkennt man die Aussparung für einen weiteren 140 mm Lüfter, welche durch eine passende Platte verschlossen ist. Möchte man dort einen Lüfter installieren, sollte man sich noch einen passenden Meshgittereinsatz besorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
An der Rückseite ist zu erkennen, dass die Befestigungsleiste für die Erweiterungskarten aus der Rückwand herausragt. Ansonsten besitzt die Rückseite die üblichen Öffnungen für I/O-Blende und Netzteil, sowie die Erweiterungsslots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​Innenansicht


Wenn man das Gehäuse öffnet, fällt einem sofort der Mittelsteg auf, an dem die Laufwerkkäfige befestigt werden. Bevor man diesen entfernen kann, muss man zuerst alle Laufwerkskäfige entfernen. Diese sind mit kleinen Schrauben (die recht schnell kaputt gehen) am Mittelsteg und an den Außenwänden befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​



​Hat man dies alles entfernt hat man einen freien Blick auf das Innere des Gehäuses. Der Innenraum ist vollständig schwarz lackiert, nur die Einbauten sind aluminiumfarbig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Bei der Netzteilbefestigung gibt es positive und negative Aspekte. Zur Geräuschminimierung liegt das Netzteil auf Gummistreifen auf, wodurch weniger Vibrationen auf das Gehäuse übertragen werden. 
Allerdings wurde auf einen Staubfilter verzichtet, wodurch Staub ungehindert in das Netzteil kommt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ​​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​Verarbeitung


Die Verarbeitung ist wie von Lian Li gewohnt, sehr gut. Es gibt keinerlei scharfkantige Stellen und auch die Lackierung ist sehr gut und gleichmäßig.

Allerdings sind die kleinen Schrauben zur Befestigung der Laufwerkskäfige sehr einfach zu beschädigen. Passt der Schraubendreher nicht exakt, ist die Schraube schnell zerstört. Zwar liefert Lian Li ein paar Ersatzschrauben mit, jedoch ist es sehr ärgerlich wenn man die Schraube kaum noch aus dem Gehäuse bekommt.

Die Lüfter sind akzeptabel. Man hört keine Störgeräusch wie Klackern oder Schleifen. Jedoch sind sie nicht vollständig "lautlos" und sind bei 12V gut hörbar.
Die Staubfilter sind zu dem für meine Verhältnisse zu grob und mussten deshalb verbessert werden (mehr dazu beim Einbau der Hardware).

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Einbau der Hardware


Testsystem:

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
AsRock 970 Extreme 4
Scythe Grand Kama Cross (Antec H20 620)
8GB Geil Value RAM DDR3-1333
Gigabyte GTX 460 OC 1GB
Cougar CM 550
Crucial C300 64GB
Samsung Spinpoint F4 320GB
Scythe Kaze Ace Lüftersteuerung
Der Einbau der Hardware begann mit der Verbesserung der Staubfilter. Dazu wurden diese mit Damen-Feinstrümpfen  überzogen, wodurch auch recht feiner Staub herausgefiltert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Dadurch, dass alle Laufwerkskäfige ausgebaut werden, lassen sich Netzteil und Mainboard sehr leicht einsetzen.
Je nach Boardlayout und verwendetem CPU-Kühler ist es zu empfehlen den P4/P8-Stromstecker vor der Endmontage des Mainbaords zu befestigen, da man ansonsten nicht mehr rankommt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Möchte man ein ATX-Mainboard verbauen, muss man keine weiteren Abstandshalter montieren. Bei Micro-ATX Mainboards müssen zwei weitere Abstandshalter angebracht werden.


Die Kabel der Frontanschlüsse sind sehr  lang und würden selbst für einen Big-Tower ausreichen. Dadurch muss man  noch mehr Kabel verstaut bekommen, was aufgrund der eh schon geringen  Platzverhältnisse, sehr ärgerlich ist.

Positiv ist aber, dass die USB 3.0 Frontanschlüsse über einen internen Anschluss angebunden werden.

 Zur sauberen Verkabelung empfehle ich klebbare Kabelbinderösen, da ansonsten nirgends Kabel befestigt werden können.
Bevor man die Laufwerkskäfige einsetzt, sollte man die Verkabelung vollendet haben, da man nach dem Einbau nicht mehr an die Kabel rankommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hat man die Verkabelung beendet, muss man zuerst noch die Grafikkarte einbauen, da dies aufgrund des Mittelstegs nicht nachträglich möglich ist.
Danach kann man sich an die Montage der Laufwerke machen.

Die Festplattenkäfige sind modular aufgebaut, wodurch man nur so viele Käfige verbauen muss, wie man wirklich braucht. 3,5" Festplatten werden mit Gummipuffern verbaut, wodurch Schwingungen vermindert werden. Die 2,5" Festplatten werden fest verschraubt und es gibt keine Schwingungsdämpfung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das optische Laufwerk muss zuerst außerhalb des Gehäuses in den Rahmen eingebaut werden und dieser wird dann komplett montiert. Dazu muss man diesen von hinten, leicht versetzt einsetzen, da man ansonsten, durch die nach außen abstehende Laufwerksblende, nicht am Gehäuselüfter vorbei kommt.
Dies ist dann ärgerlich wenn man einen recht großen CPU-Kühler verbaut hat, da dann unter Umständen kein optisches Laufwerk verbaut werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Temperaturen
Ein Temperaturvergleich ist leider nicht möglich, was ich sehr bedauere. 

Wie kommt es dazu:

Ich wollte eigentlich das Lian Li PC-C60 mit meinem alten Midi-Tower, Lian Li PC-60FNW, vergleichen. Als CPU-Kühler diente im Midi-Tower ein Antec H20 620 Kompaktwasserkühler, welcher zu Beginn auch im PC-C60 verbaut war. Der Kühler ging allerdings bevor ich die Temperaturtests durchführen konnte kaputt.

Allgemein kann ich sagen, dass die CPU-Temperatur in etwas gleich war, aber die Temperatur der Grafikkarte einige °Celsius höher war als im Midi-Tower.

Die aktuellen Temperaturen sind wie folgt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(System: AMD Phenom II X4 955BE, Scythe Grand Kama Cross, Gigabyte GTX 460 OC)

Die CPU-Temperatur bewegt sich im Leerlauf, sowie unter Vollast in einem akzeptablen Rahmen. Die Grafikkarte wird unter Vollast allerdings ziemlich heiß, was aufgrund des Gehäuselayouts zu erwarten war, da die GPU nicht direkt mit Frischluft versorgt werden kann.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​Fazit
Alles in allem kann ich sagen, dass das Lian Li PC-C60 ein gelungenes HTPC-Gehäuse ist, welches ein paar Mängel aufweist.

Besonders gefallen hat mir der modulare Aufbau des Gehäuses und der Festplattenkäfige. Des Weiteren sind die zahlreichen Montagemöglichkeiten für große Lüfter hevorzuheben, was in kaum einem HTPC-Gehäuse möglich ist.

Auch gefallen hat mir, dass die USB 3.0 Frontanschlüsse intern angeschlossen werden können und nicht wie sonst zu sehen, hinten hinausgeführt werden müssen.

Nicht gefallen hat mir, dass es keinerlei Zubehör zum Kabelmanagement im Lieferumfang gibt und dass dadurch ohne weitere Investitionen kein gutes Kabelmanagement durchgeführt werden kann.
Ein weiterer Minuspunkt sind die langen Kabel der Frontanschlüsse und die schwachen Schrauben zur Montage der Festplatten-/ODD-Käfige.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Zusammenfassung:

Pro:



modularer Gehäuseaufbau
gute Verarbeitung
interner USB 3.0 Frontanschluss
Grafikkarten bis 37cm einbaubar
CPU-Kühler bis 13,7cm einbaubar
brauchbare Lüfter vorinstalliert
entkoppelte Festplattenmontage (3,5")
 
Negativ:



schlechtes Kabelmanagement
zu lange Kabel der Frontanschlüsse
teilweise "schlechte" Schrauben zur Befestigung der Festplatten-/ODD-Käfige
kein Staubfilter für Netzteil
Monatge des optischen Laufwerks u.U. schwierig

zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## BK_90 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Das User-Review ist nun online.

Ich würde mich über Kommentare dazu freuen.

Danke!

Gruß BK_90


----------



## Crenshaw (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hallo,

Zu allererst: eine tolle Review!  ausführlich, viele Bilder absolut Top  

Aber eine Frage hab ich: und zwar wenn jetzt ein Laufwerk eingebaut ist ist es doch Hinter der frontblende versteckt oder? Wie öffnet man das denn dann?

MfG

Crenshaw


----------



## BK_90 (2. Oktober 2011)

An der Lian Li Frontblende ist eine Taste, welche die Auswurftaste des Laufwerks betätigt. 

Die Klappe der Frontblende wird dann einfach durch das herausfahrende Laufwerk herunter gedrückt.

Danke für dein Lob.

Gruß BK_90


----------



## Crenshaw (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Gut dann wirds gekauft


----------



## lunar19 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Echt schönes Review! 

Ich hab keine Kritikpunkte!


----------



## BK_90 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hi,

Danke fürs Lob!

Werde das Gehäuse wohl doch wieder verkaufen, da es nicht mit meinem Regal harmoniert. Es hat an den nur ein paar Milimeter Platz, wodurch Luftgeräusche entstehen, wenn die Lüfter voll laufen.

Gruß BK_90


----------



## Mikromike0815 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

sehr schöner test vielen dank


----------



## Nataraya (6. November 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Sehr guter Test. Zumal dieses Gehäuse in meiner momentanen, engeren Auswahl für ein neues HTPC Gehäuse ist.


----------



## Dennisth (6. November 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Sehr schöner Test 

Jedoch finde ich, dass das Gehäuse für den Preis (immerhin 170 €) zu viele "Mängel" besitzt. Das man auch keine "großen" CPU-Lüfter einbauen kann ohne das optische Laufwerk zu opfern ist auch nicht wirklich Sinn eines HTPC.

Vielleicht möchtest du dir ein anderes HTPC-Gehäuse ansehen: Elite 360 - Cooler Master

Das habe ich einem Bekannten empfohlen und dann den PC zusammengebaut. Ist ein kleines aber dennoch sehr sehr schönes Gehäuse. Es fehlt zwar USB 3.0 aber dafür kostet es auch nur ca. 30 €

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## BK_90 (8. November 2011)

Ja ich hatte für 170€ auch mehr erwartet. Ich bin aber inzwischen auf Mini-Tower und Mini-Cube umgestiegen.

Danke!

Gruß BK_90


----------



## Crenshaw (10. November 2011)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*



BK_90 schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte für 170€ auch mehr erwartet. Ich bin aber inzwischen auf Mini-Tower und Mini-Cube umgestiegen.
> 
> Danke!
> 
> Gruß BK_90



Also ich bin zufrieden  Bis auf das die Festplatten nicht soo gut entkoppelt sind


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hey, das wollte ich auch grad fragen

Passt da ne Wakü rein? AGB logisch im 5,25, und die Pumpe beim zweiten Laufwerksschacht?

Und die Festplatten lassen sich nicht im Himuro befestigen, sondern nur in dem System im Case, oder?


----------



## BK_90 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Hi,

also mit Wasserkühlungen kenne mich nicht so aus, aber wenn dann bekommt man nur 2 140mm Radis rein (links und im Deckel). Die 2 Lüfterplätze rechts sind nicht Radi tauglich, da diese mit dem Mainboard kollidieren.

GTX 580 ist kein Problem für das Gehäuse 

Die Frage bezüglich der Festplatten versteh ich nicht 

Gruß BK_90


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

Ist jetzt eh egal, guck ich morgen selber nach Habs ja jetzt da, da kommt eine Wakü rein
Allerdings nicht nur 2x140er, sondern 9x120, ein Mora 3

Btw, falls es dich interessiert 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-htpc-lian-li-pc-c60b-mora-3-watercooled.html


----------



## Murxwitz (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

könnte jemand der das Gehäuse hat bitte mal die maximale Kartenlänge, wenn beide HDD-Halterungen eingebaut sind, messen?
möchte nämlich gern vorher wissen, ob meine Xonar-DX dorhin passt, ohne mir Platz für HDDs zu verdecken

hoffentlich ist es dann bald in Schwarz wieder Lieferbar.....


----------



## Murxwitz (22. März 2012)

*AW: [User-Review] Lian Li PC-C60B HTPC-Gehäuse*

hatte mitlerweile mal jemand Zeit?
sonst muss ichs wohl doch einfach mal bestellen und schauen (hab ja 14Tage rückgaberecht), oder ich fahr bei Alternate vorbei und frag da mal nach wegen nachmessen.
da ich nur ein µATX board habe scheint ja höchstens der untere Anschluss Probleme zu machen.

EDIT: hab mich für Plan B entschieden: ein Lian-Li ex503 und mein SilverStone Milo behalten
-wenn ich es schaffe, dass die HDDs im idle runterfahren


----------

